# MH back



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2009)

well I did go and picked it up today. All most everything was fixed after 5 weeks in the shop after we got back from our trip , plus 2 weeks before we took our trip. The only thing left is the Power Gear to the hdy. jacks. It seem they are having a problem getting a part which is a valve on the valve assembly. So for 2 valve assembly from Power Gear and none of them worked. So we are still waiting for a valve to have the jacks working as they should.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2009)

Re: MH back

Glad you got her back Hollis.  Two valves and both bad    Hmm sounds like there may be another problem.  Are none of the jacks working?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Re: MH back

well good hollis ,, glad u got it back ,, but if u sent it to me ,, it would have been back many weeks earlyer ,, and everything fixed ,, there is more hyrdraulic companys out there than u can shake a stick at ,, and someone can find a part ,, but since i am no longer doing the rv stuff ,, well not me my self ,, had to take a real job to get the funds back up ,, but still have a remote tech that is taking care of all the on sight stuff ,, and some at the shop ,, but with this economy ,, and our Pres ,, it has broke me ,, but i will bounce back ,, i have been in lower times and worse times ,,  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Re: MH back

well Nash the jacks operate but not like they should. when I push the front jacks on one come down, on the back jack when I pust the buttom for left or right both come down. The owner has been on the phone with PG and there eng. trying to figger out what the problem is. Both using the same SERIAL #  he got 2 differant VA from them. All I need is one hdy. valve and that will make the jacks work as intented.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 28, 2009)

Re: MH back

Glad you got it back Hollis, and good luck to you on getting the last problem repaired.  I hope its not an expensive or long time in shop repair for ya.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Re: MH back

Thanks Lee,


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

Hey Hollis, not if, but when Sotomayer is confirmed, our 2nd amendment rights will be further threatened.  WAKE UP AMERICA.  The fox is in the chicken coop.

Guess I've said enough for today.  I hope you get your MH working good. We are getting closer to getting back out "on the road".

Well one more thing.  Drill baby drill, Amen


----------



## LEN (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

Hollis, great getting your rig back. Had mine through the same thing in the shop waiting for parts, the good thing is we don't use it much outside of winter. And DL et-all I have been reading house bill 3200 the health insurance and talk about stuff that will scare you, made Sotomayer's appointment look like and angel. Like hidden in NO choice in joining the fed program if your present insurance is changed in almost anyway. Every 5 years they will coach you on how to end your life. And after you get older some bureaucrat will decide if you need, for instance, open heart surgery, stint or meds to keep you alive, dependent on how long you might live and if you are too old tough, die old guy and get off the system, plus it will be against the law for a doctor to do it for you at that point even if you can pay cash for the procedure. GET RID OF US WE COST TOO MUCH!! Want to bet congress will be exempt. If any one wants the bill and some propaganda give me a PM and I have the link to the bill download as well or I can E-mail the bill in PDF.

LEN


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

Glad you got the M/H back Hollis. Time for a shake down trip!

Congress is always exempt from the stupid bills they pass! The Dems just keep 52% of the people dumbied down and dependent on the goverment.  The rest of us keep em funded!  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

thanks Shadow, well we are heading out in the morning heading to Biloxi to see Lee Greenwood (free tickets) and the casinos so let hope for the best. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

Wish you lots of luck at the casino.  We just went this past weekend.  Let us know next time you head that way!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: MH back

dang Shadow, sorry we missed you, we go when we get free room and meals. but want to do a run test on the MH You got to keep in shape for the slots. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: MH back

Hey Len I agree on the Health Bill.  It's so STUPIDLY damaging I didn't even bring it up.  The older campers at age 65 will become the EXPENDABLE's instead of RV'ers.    :dead:


----------



## brodavid (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: MH back

did anyone read the WHO report on which people get the swine vaccine?  It can and will make you sicker


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: MH back

BroDavid, if I get the swine shot will it keep people from calling me a pig :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: MH back

Shadow, you went to the casino and didn't tell me?    Just kidding we're going at the end of August like I told you.  Going to see the "Possum" George Jones..  I can't wait :laugh:     How did Hollis getting his motorhome back turn into a political discussion.  As far as the "Health Care Plan" can we say 
"Socialism" or "Communism" kids?  Think about in the '60's or '70's if someone would have mentioned that they would have been labled a "commie" and today people are all excited about it.  In the 70's though people took care of thier own.  I did not know one person that was on "Welfare".  Of course I grew up in a military community so that may be the reason but still...  I say "Pay for Insurance or pay your medical bills!"  I have to, you all have to, why shouldn't everyone else have to?  Why should the government have to pay for any of it?   There would be a lot less fraud if people were held accountable for thier own bills.  Any way let me get off my soap box now.  My aggrevation comes from the job that I do.  I see lazy people every day who could pay their own way but choose not to because the government will do it for them.  And they think the government owes it to them.  Well sorry I got further off track.  And I will save my joke about the swine flu becuase it is very racist and I am not a racist but I find it very funny. :clown:  :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: MH back

Wow, I just read what I wrote.  What a long runon sentence/paragraph.  People probably won't take the time to read the whole thing because it looks long a boring.  Oh well you all know me.  I can't seem to make a short post :clown:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: MH back

Hollis have fun on your trip and enjoy the show.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

Sorry Carol.  Guess it's a little late to tell you we went again Thursday and Friday!


----------



## cwishert (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

Man Butch, I wish I had it as hard as you do :clown:   I do good to be able to go to the casino every third month or so, looks like you get to go every other week or so :clown:     Hope you enjoyed yourself.  I can't wait until the 29th. :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

Sorry Carol, had to go. Had a invatation to The Party By The Pool and a free room.  And darn if they didn't have their Annual Bikini Contest!  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

Butch, I just can't picture you in a bikini, but did you win?  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

i bet he did tex ,, and got another free room by the pool for next trip out ,,, WAIT ,, that's how he got the room he was in this time ,, forgot about that ,, i bet he pays the judges off ,, what u think  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

See what you started Hollis with getting the MH back.  Shadow had to go to a bikini contest and he even won :laugh:  bet Shirley voted for him


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Re: MH back

i bet she wasn't even there nash ,, to embaressed to see him like that ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 2, 2009)

Re: MH back

What a sight, still would like to know if he won :clown:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2009)

Re: MH back

Sorry Guys, didn't meet the criteria to enter.  Might say the competition was stacked against me!    :approve:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Re: MH back

well there is always silicone ,,  JK    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2009)

Re: MH back

I bet a few more bottles and Shadow would have been a 10. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Aug 3, 2009)

Re: MH back

Boy see what you miss when you don't come on to the sight for one day. :clown:  :bleh:    :laugh:   Shadow,  what is the secret of a free room at LDL?  I don't have that kind of money    I'm just a guppy you must be like close to a great white "Whale"!  They really think their rooms are special, so special they price them just high enough that I can't pay for it.  And stay away from the bikini please the world will thank you for it.  Even governor Arnold did not look good in a mankini when he was a champion body builder.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 3, 2009)

Re: MH back

Your right Carol. This thread turned into The Good, The Bad And The Ugly! Hollis gets his M/H back then it turned to politics. And then me in a bikini. :dead: 

Hey Hollis, Tell us what a wonderful weekend you had with the M/H! ( please  )  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2009)

Re: MH back

Hollis is still searching for the bikini that will fit him Shadow :laugh:  :laugh: or maybe he's hunting a place to vote


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Re: MH back

well Butch it was great to be back in the driver seat. I stayed at MAJESTIC OAKS RV RESORT, man that was 1st class park. I did not do so well at the casinos, but my brother did  about 2 k better. AND I got a free night at the park when I come back down. I also got a free night and buffet at Island VIEW, SO we will be going back before the end of AUG. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: oh Nash they would not allow me to ware my bikini in the pool. they said to many kids,,,,, :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------

